# Mystery (to me) European motor car



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Gang,
In this video, at about 9:15 minutes, there are some good views of a very interesting motor car, in white / red livery, that has sloped ends and a radiator on the front. I'd very much like to know more about the model and the prototype. Can anyone help? Gary

PS the one with the trailer is cool, too, but I'm mostly interested in the shovel nosed, streamlined model.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39X6...e=youtu.be


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Easy, a French Autorail. There is a company in France that makes kits of them in IIm, Apocopa. No website, if memory serves and you have to write or call them. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCksNkBdRsU


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, they do have a website now, how very un-French!!! http://apocopa.free.fr/HO_transkit.html


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanx for your reply... I did a search last night on the plate on the model, CFTB, and discovered a world of French motor cars and specifically the Chemin de Fer Touristique du Bréda. I've not found any images of the exact prototype for the model in the video, so... keep those cards and letters coming. Gary


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The base of model is in the bottom link below but the car in the video has lights, ladders and other added detail with a skirt at each end.

Here is the real thing:
http://cfcevenol.free.fr/grand-cfv_autor_01.jpg
http://s.ipernity.com/T/L/z.gif
http://images-00.delcampe-static.ne...21_001.jpg
http://www.martynbane.co.uk/images/...torail.jpg
http://www.letraintrain.com/magazine/Billard.htm


http://apocopa.free.fr/pret_rouler_IIm.html









Andrew


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Now were getting some place! I also found this site, and I think that once I have the exact model Autorail determined, things should go better. Gary 

http://www.forum-train.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=5784&start=20


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanx for all your responses. This is a long thread, too, but has a lot of info. Later, Gary 

http://www.forum-train.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=5784&sid=89c123254c098bb77f596c25fcf136db


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry about the inactive links. They work fine in the preview but fail on submission. Grrrrr. 


Cheers. 
Andrew


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting models, Gary.... That is a great video of the show in Cologne. Thanks for the link.....


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My railway calender hanging in our kitchen has an ad for Paris-Vichy in 3hrs.49 using an Automotrice Rapide Bugatti.


----------

